# gelmats



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I have been using foam-based floor mats (like those sold by Williams Sonoma) for years, but am curious about the gelmats advertised in cooking magazines. They cost almost 5 times more ($300 v. $69)! I replace the ones I use roughly every 3 years more because they look bad rather than because the padding wears out. What kinds of experience have people had with gelmats, are they durable, comfortable, clean well? What happens if you spill something hot on it? Thanks.


----------



## chefcheryl (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm also interested in Gel Mats and was wondering if you got answers to your very good questions? I have tile floors in my kitchen and presently have rugs in front of the stove and sink. Since I have two white dogs, the rugs show off their dog hairs. Has someone had some experience with these Gel Mats advertised in Women's magazines?


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

Great question. I'm very curious about what people think. I have hardwood with small rugs in front of sink, fridge, etc. Does anyone have a good or bad experience with the mats?


----------

